# pdf dokument im acrobat professional 6 erstellen



## tina007 (4. Oktober 2005)

hallo alle zusammen!
ich habe folgendes problem.  
für meine firma soll ich visitenkarten erstellen die aus dem logo, name+titel und unten die adresse tel. usw. bestehen soll. kein problem bis jetzt.
doch leider soll jeder seine visitenkarte selbst ausfüllen und da fängt mein problem an.
zumutbar ist die visitenkarte einmal auszufüllen und nicht 10x das gleiche.  

kann mir jemand helfen?

vielen dank im vorraus
tina


----------



## CHAKKA1992 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
Mit G-Data power PDF kannst du mit normalen Office Programmen deine PDF Dateien erstellen. Es simmuliert ein Drucker. Du kannst auch Paint und andere Programme verwenden bei denen man Drucken kann.

MFG
CHAKKA


----------



## tina007 (5. Oktober 2005)

danke für deine hilfe!
ich arbeite nur mit adobe-grafikprogrammen, mit word und exel kann ich nicht´s anfangen- da ich warscheinlich zu verwöhnt von indesign und quark-xpress bin. deshalb habe ich im illu. alle visitenkarten (nur mit grafik) erstellt und als pdf gespeichert. nun möchte ich das dokument im adobe professional mit textfeldern versehen, die dann vom anwender einfach auszufüllen sind. es ist aber nicht möglich, das textfeld farbig sichtbar zu machen ohne die farbe vom textfeld mitzudrucken. auch habe ich nichts gefunden das ich die textfelder verbinden kann. die textfelder mit der nummer 1 sollten automatisch den gleichen text enthalten.

liebe grüsse
tina


----------



## Pianoman (8. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde Dir zu JavaScript Programmierung raten. Innerhalb von PDFs kannst Du Programmcode ablaufen lassen, der z.B. die Eingaben dupliziert oder Farben bei Eingaben auf nicht druckbar setzt.
Wie Du das programmieren kannst, steht z.B. hier:
http://pdflib.com/de/produkte/mehr/bibel/index.html
(ist ein kostenloses eBook zu so ziemlich allem was man in PDFs machen kann)
Oder Du suchst Dir jemand, der Dir sowas macht.
Viel Erfolg und lg.
Das Kla4


----------



## tina007 (11. Oktober 2005)

hi pianoman,
danke für deine antwort. uuuufffff da werd ich mich ja ordentlich reinlesen bzw. arbeiten müssen. 
danke dir nochmal 
lg tina


----------

